# Alternative to a Slingbox



## tivaulo

My Slingbox seems to dying slowly. I have to reboot it every couple weeks.

I tried the Tivo stream (Roamio) app but most of my stuff couldn't be streamed because almost everything is flagged. Even ads seem to have flags here.

Is there an alternative to stream my Tivo besides old Slingboxes and Monsoon boxes?


----------



## Jim1348

I am looking, too, but I don't think there is anything else.


----------



## osu1991

There’s not that I know of. They expect everyone to watch the commercials and use the channel apps, not worried that content may go away. I will hate the day I can’t use my slingbox.


----------



## mdavej

Will the app stream flagged content on your LAN? If so, you could try setting up a VPN.


----------



## Sparky1234

tivaulo said:


> My Slingbox seems to dying slowly. I have to reboot it every couple weeks.
> 
> I tried the Tivo stream (Roamio) app but most of my stuff couldn't be streamed because almost everything is flagged. Even ads seem to have flags here.
> 
> Is there an alternative to stream my Tivo besides old Slingboxes and Monsoon boxes?


Looking too...


----------



## sfhub

tivaulo said:


> My Slingbox seems to dying slowly. I have to reboot it every couple weeks.


Which slingbox do you have and what are the symptoms?

Most slingbox problems are either power adapter going bad, bad caps, or bad voltage regulators. The voltage regulators I've only seen on the red slingbox pros.


----------



## Jim1348

*Slingbox Answers Forum is temporarily unavailable.*

*Slingbox Answers Forum is temporarily unavailable.*
Currently only system administrators have access to this site.

We regret any inconvenience this may cause. Please contact the site administrator to learn when service will resume.


----------



## tivaulo

mdavej said:


> Will the app stream flagged content on your LAN? If so, you could try setting up a VPN.


From a quick check, it does seem to work internally. Do you know where I can get more info on this? Connect the phone to the VPN as a proxy and then fire the app?



sfhub said:


> Which slingbox do you have and what are the symptoms?
> 
> Most slingbox problems are either power adapter going bad, bad caps, or bad voltage regulators. The voltage regulators I've only seen on the red slingbox pros.


I have the Solo.

Now that you're saying this it would make sense that the problem is electrical as it usually goes back to work after a plug pull. So I'm going to open it up and look for any swollen caps.

I think I have one of those universal power adapters and I'll check to see if one of the settings matches the OEM adapter, so I can test it if all else fails.

But, but... I really would love to hear that some other company is keeping this concept alive as I gave my sister my real old HAVA box and I can't connect to it anymore. Is the idea dead? Pillow suffocated by big money?


----------



## sfhub

tivaulo said:


> But, but... I really would love to hear that some other company is keeping this concept alive as I gave my sister my real old HAVA box and I can't connect to it anymore. Is the idea dead? Pillow suffocated by big money?


It has become a pain to do with lots of devices going HDMI/HDCP coupled with the availability of streaming options. I would say it doesn't have a bright future. I think Hava is still selling stuff though.

Personally I've just been making do with Slingbox Pros, which get what I need done.


----------



## mdavej

tivaulo said:


> From a quick check, it does seem to work internally. Do you know where I can get more info on this? Connect the phone to the VPN as a proxy and then fire the app?


There may be some threads around here on it. I haven't looked. But connecting your phone or laptop or whatever to the VPN first before running the app is what you would have to do. Some apps like Netflix can detect a VPN and won't work. I didn't know if Tivo app was the same. Sounds like VPN will work. If I get a chance to try it before you do, I'll post my results.


----------



## 808judoka

tivaulo said:


> My Slingbox seems to dying slowly. I have to reboot it every couple weeks.
> 
> I tried the Tivo stream (Roamio) app but most of my stuff couldn't be streamed because almost everything is flagged. Even ads seem to have flags here.
> 
> Is there an alternative to stream my Tivo besides old Slingboxes and Monsoon boxes?


What model do you have? Mine seems to be working perfectly fine


----------



## Series3Sub

There isn't a good substitute for a Slingbox because it is the best at what it does.

While SlingMedia is no longer maufacturing Slingbox's, they still sell the remaining inventory (Slingbix site, Amazon, etc.) and will support latest gen of Slingboxes. The Slinbox latest gen for sale with continued support are th 500 and the M2. 500 uses on-screen setup and has HDMI, Component, and Composite, with up to TWO different devices connected and swtching between devices to stream. The M2 has Component and Composite for one device.

Slingbox will stream OTA via HDMI because OTA is not flagged at all. However, if you wish to stream flagged content, then it must be via Component connection.

I have two 500's and they outperform my sad TiVo stream with near perfect reliabilty and better PQ, especially with slow internet speeds. Even DishAnywhere can be flakey (same Sling technology--Dish owns Sling Media--but far more complex app and services) at times (although not nearly as utterly useless as my TiVo Stream), but my two Slingboxes have been rocksolid by comparison.

Don't bother buying older legacy Slingboxes at fleabay, etc. They are no longer supported. 500 and M2 and possibly M1 are supported. I should state that SlingMedia has announced only no longer manufacturing of Slingboxes, but they also announed that latest gen Slingboxes will continue to work for the future.

Of course, with each payTV provider offering its own app for viewing content and with Netflix, Hulu, Amazon et al. the need for a Slingbox is not what it once was. Get ur Slingboxes while you can.


----------



## Jim1348

That is an excellent post. Thank you very much. I have been close to getting an M2, but perhaps I should reconsider and get a Slingbox 500. I will say that my Slingbox PRO-HD is still working, but getting a newer one might insure that I have service a little ways farther into the future.

I also noticed that my local Micro Center has an Open Box special for $209.96. It might be worth that much to me to have a backup to my existing Slingbox PRO HD. I could connect my Tivo Mini to the HDMI side and the Roku 3, through the HDMI to Component adapter, on the other side.


----------



## dirtsy

Slingbox EOL seems to be starting to affect setup/player functions on MacOS (this is from my experience only!...I found zero help via Slingbox forums)

I finally did a clean install of MacOS High Sierra (the clean install may be the issue, but why would anyone do an upgrade install? haha). Two days later, my mother was trying to log on to my Slingbox SOLO connected to a TiVo Mini to watch the local football game...it wouldn't let her log on. I checked the SOLO from my LAN, I couldn't log on either. When attempting to re-setup the SOLO via the "new" Slingplayer Desktop App that worked under MacOS Sierra...nope...nothing, and I mean nothing, shows up once the app is launched, just a grey window. (I did eventually boot under an archived version of Sierra and was able to redo setup on the SOLO with success...I also re-setup my Slingbox 350 connected to an OTA tuning adapter via the old OS because the app under the new OS wouldn't do anything).

Anyone else having similar experiences or am I just an idiot


----------



## mdavej

I've used this for years with my 350 and it still works fine on the latest Windows OS at least. I've never used Mac.
Slingbox Player


----------



## osu1991

Watching my TiVo mini in Tulsa home via slingbox 350 on windows 10 laptop connected to my living room tv in Las Vegas right now. Works perfect


----------



## milo99

Series3Sub said:


> There isn't a good substitute for a Slingbox because it is the best at what it does.
> 
> While SlingMedia is no longer maufacturing Slingbox's, they still sell the remaining inventory (Slingbix site, Amazon, etc.) and will support latest gen of Slingboxes. The Slinbox latest gen for sale with continued support are th 500 and the M2. 500 uses on-screen setup and has HDMI, Component, and Composite, with up to TWO different devices connected and swtching between devices to stream. The M2 has Component and Composite for one device.
> 
> Slingbox will stream OTA via HDMI because OTA is not flagged at all. However, if you wish to stream flagged content, then it must be via Component connection.
> 
> I have two 500's and they outperform my sad TiVo stream with near perfect reliabilty and better PQ, especially with slow internet speeds. Even DishAnywhere can be flakey (same Sling technology--Dish owns Sling Media--but far more complex app and services) at times (although not nearly as utterly useless as my TiVo Stream), but my two Slingboxes have been rocksolid by comparison.
> 
> Don't bother buying older legacy Slingboxes at fleabay, etc. They are no longer supported. 500 and M2 and possibly M1 are supported. I should state that SlingMedia has announced only no longer manufacturing of Slingboxes, but they also announed that latest gen Slingboxes will continue to work for the future.
> 
> Of course, with each payTV provider offering its own app for viewing content and with Netflix, Hulu, Amazon et al. the need for a Slingbox is not what it once was. Get ur Slingboxes while you can.


M1 and M2 are physically the same. the M2 was marketed differently because they bundled the sligbox app with it for free, where the M1 at the time still required the purchase of a $14.99 app.

but now, the app is free for anyone, so the difference is irrelevant.

I actually just got an M1 box off of ebay for like $50 shipped. The m2 seems to go for about $75. no reason to not get one off of ebay IMO.

to the OP, i also had a solo that was starting to die, and i decided to get a replacement for the following reasons:

1) the solo was not HD. and any time the bandwidth was not 2000kbps or faster, the resolution was really annoyingly bad. with the M1, i get pretty good resolution at much lower bandwidth
2) i have an amazon firestick that has the slingbox app on it. The M1 is supported to be watched with it, the solo is not. So that just makes it even easier when i'm traveling to watch via the firestick. Before, i had to stream it from my tablet, and if i wanted to watch it on a TV, hook up the tablet via an on the go cable that i plugged into the TV. really just a cumbersome solution.

it may be worth it to just spend around $50 for a new to you M1.


----------



## milo99

I'll add this, the only worry i have about slingbox is now that they don't manufacture new boxes any more, what happens if they decide to stop operating the systems that allow us to log in and stream? The fact that you have to log on to access your account is kind of annoying. i hope they dont render the boxes dead sometime in the near future by simply shutting down the service.

They had an old android app that didn't require that, but they moved away from that model.


----------



## sfhub

Still using old slingbox pro. Around $20-$30 and can do 3 devices, composite, svideo, and component.

Only use client on Win10 and Android.

Self-contained, no need for Slngbox servers to be running with the older client on Win10.


----------



## Prestond

If interested only in OTA, you can possibly use the following:
AirTV.net - this is some offshoot of Dish or Sling but they do advertise streaming out of home. I have no experience in this product. There are two products one is the airtv device and the other what appears to be a Sling device.

If using HDHomeRun type of tuners you can use Plex or Emby to stream outside of home. This can capture cable with HDHomeRun Prime but I beleive if DRM'd no joy there.


----------



## BeerPimp

milo99 said:


> I'll add this, the only worry i have about slingbox is now that they don't manufacture new boxes any more, what happens if they decide to stop operating the systems that allow us to log in and stream? The fact that you have to log on to access your account is kind of annoying. i hope they dont render the boxes dead sometime in the near future by simply shutting down the service.
> 
> They had an old android app that didn't require that, but they moved away from that model.


I wondered about this. I just purchased a slingbox 500. I hope the add revenue and the small amount of app purchases is enough to keep the sling servers going. I don't see the sling company going anywhere since Dish owns them and they seem to be doing well with slingtv.


----------



## milo99

BeerPimp said:


> I wondered about this. I just purchased a slingbox 500. I hope the add revenue and the small amount of app purchases is enough to keep the sling servers going. I don't see the sling company going anywhere since Dish owns them and they seem to be doing well with slingtv.


Yeah thats what I'm counting on.


----------



## merleau79

osu1991 said:


> Watching my TiVo mini in Tulsa home via slingbox 350 on windows 10 laptop connected to my living room tv in Las Vegas right now. Works perfect


Do you get the box saying "HDMI connection not permitted"? Also, it is odd, but I have to change the HDMI input in order to watch the slingbox. My Tivo is connected to my Xbox via HDMI 1. If I have my TV on that input I get the error "The connected video signal is not supported". But if I change the input to HDMI 4 I get the picture, but that 'not permitted' box appears. This never happened before.


----------



## osu1991

merleau79 said:


> Do you get the box saying "HDMI connection not permitted"? Also, it is odd, but I have to change the HDMI input in order to watch the slingbox. My Tivo is connected to my Xbox via HDMI 1. If I have my TV on that input I get the error "The connected video signal is not supported". But if I change the input to HDMI 4 I get the picture, but that 'not permitted' box appears. This never happened before.


Not with newer tv's

I did with an older early model LCD connected to the mini via hdmi. I just used component cables on that tv with the mini and slingbox until I replaced that tv last Christmas. I don't have the problem with the newer tv's and our slingboxes. I have the mini connected to the slingbox via component cables and the mini connected to the tv via hdmi. Works fine.


----------



## merleau79

osu1991 said:


> Not with newer tv's
> 
> I did with an older early model LCD connected to the mini via hdmi. I just used component cables on that tv with the mini and slingbox until I replaced that tv last Christmas. I don't have the problem with the newer tv's and our slingboxes. I have the mini connected to the slingbox via component cables and the mini connected to the tv via hdmi. Works fine.


My TV is only 2 or 3 years old. I have the Tivo and the slingbox connected by component cables and the Tivo connected to the Xbox. Then the Xbox connected to the Samsung HDMI hub.


----------



## merleau79

osu1991 said:


> Not with newer tv's
> 
> I did with an older early model LCD connected to the mini via hdmi. I just used component cables on that tv with the mini and slingbox until I replaced that tv last Christmas. I don't have the problem with the newer tv's and our slingboxes. I have the mini connected to the slingbox via component cables and the mini connected to the tv via hdmi. Works fine.


I figured it out while on hold with Tivo support (they kept thinking the box was Sling TV and I couldn't convince them otherwise). Anyway, the HDMI hub for my TV, I believe, is only HDCP compliant on port 4. So, the cable from the Tivo has to be plugged into that port. And you have to leave that source on when you watch the Slingbox, which I don't like if I want to watch the box while playing PS4. But it'll do when I'm on the road. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## azcoyotes

I hope and pray Dish hasn’t completely stopped supporting the mobile apps for Slingbox. Otherwise my Slingbox 500’s usable days are numbered. I’ve been using the iOS 12 betas on my older iPad Mini 2 for testing purposes. The SlingPlayer for iPad app immediately crashes upon launch in iOS 12. Flat out won’t run with iOS 12. Others attempting to use SlingPlayer apps with iOS 12 beta on iPhone/iPad have reported the same issue on Reddit. If the SlingPlayer iOS apps aren’t updated to run under iOS 12, many Slingbox users will be in for a nasty surprise when iOS 12 officially becomes available in a few weeks. About 95% of my Slingbox 500 usage has been through the iOS apps on my iPhone and iPads. If the apps aren’t updated to run under iOS 12, that box becomes pretty useless.


----------



## nuraman00

Series3Sub said:


> Slingbox will stream OTA via HDMI because OTA is not flagged at all. However, if you wish to stream flagged content, then it must be via Component connection.


Why does the connection type make a difference?


----------



## nuraman00

merleau79 said:


> *I figured it out while on hold with Tivo support (they kept thinking the box was Sling TV and I couldn't convince them otherwise). *Anyway, the HDMI hub for my TV, I believe, is only HDCP compliant on port 4. So, the cable from the Tivo has to be plugged into that port. And you have to leave that source on when you watch the Slingbox, which I don't like if I want to watch the box while playing PS4. But it'll do when I'm on the road. Thanks for the reply.


Sometimes I wish Tivo, or some other company, offered in-home support. Because trying to explain to someone over the phone, that you are using a Slingbox, and not Sling TV, is difficult. Sometimes, the person on the phone, just doesn't get it.

But if they sent a technician over to help troubleshoot something, they'd see what you meant.


----------



## Series3Sub

nuraman00 said:


> Why does the connection type make a difference?


Because HDMI being DIGITAL easily incorporates HDCP (High-bandwidth Digital Copy Protection). Many basic and higher tier pay cable/sat channels such as Disney, Nat Geo, etc. may contain flags that will limit copies or simply not allow any at all and will NOT pass through to the Slingbox or a DVR Recorder, etc. as a clear image and will display BLACK only.

The Component (Red, Blue, Green cables) connection is ANALOG and the digital HDCP is not effective on component connections. This is why it is recommended to use Component connections when passing through signals that contain HDCP. I should add that there are ways to shut down even the component output, but those copy protections methods are not implemented/allowed at this time, but content owners had been working to change that, but I don't think it went very far mostly because it would have "broken" a lot of legacy TV's that have only component inputs for HD. *HOWEVER . . . . *

If one has only an HDMI connection available, then using a very inexpensive HDMI *POWERED* *Splitter *(not to be confused with an HDMI Switch), will render the HDCP ineffective, and one gets a clear signal via HDMI from the output of the HDMI splitter to the Slingbox, etc. for streaming/recording, and this should not require anything else be on/powered up except the cable/Sat/DVR box and the Slingbox. Such splitters are for sale at the very large on-line retailer named after the river for around $20. Read the reviews at said on-line retailer to verify. You only need a 2 way POWERED splitter unless you have uses for the 3 or 4 way one.

I will say that when you first set up the powered HDMI splitter, you may have to connect and then reconnect the power a few times or connect and reconnect the HDMI cable to get it to consistently send a clear signal AT FIRST, but after you establish that, their is almost never anything else to do. It is just that the very first HDMI "handshake" can be a very tricky, fussy, intermittent hit or miss thing at the very first time you set it up--even with approved devices--so it can take a few more times of messing about and getting the "handshake" just right taking just a minute of two of your time, but after that, you should never have to mess with it again.

Again, OTA does NOT send any copy protections flags (in very rare cases a few stations were unaware they were sending out such flags until they were made aware of it, and then removed them) as per Federal Court ruling that the broadcasters never appealed. The broadcasters just let it be. However, that is for ATSC 1.0 today. We may see digital copy protection with ATSC 3.0; I've not read anything regarding this, but we should expect the worst when it comes to digital copy protection.

Just an "if you're interested," the court didn't rule on the legality of the copy protection scheme, just that the requirement and enforcement of the Copy Protection scheme was beyond the FCC's mandate. Congress (and the NAB hacks who wrote the law and paid--I mean paved its way through Congress) had erred. The broadcasters never appealed the decision, so it stands. Lots of digital recording devices at the time such as DVR's and DVD recorders had software that was compliant with the "required" broadcast copy protection scheme, but then the court decision came down, and there was no "requirement" after all. I don't think the broadcast copy protection flags were ever implemented except by accident, and I seem to remember a preliminary injunction preventing its implementation until after the case was decided. So, lots of useless CP software on my old DVD Recorders.


----------



## nuraman00

Series3Sub said:


> Because HDMI being DIGITAL easily incorporates HDCP (High-bandwidth Digital Copy Protection). Many basic and higher tier pay cable/sat channels such as Disney, Nat Geo, etc. may contain flags that will limit copies or simply not allow any at all and will NOT pass through to the Slingbox or a DVR Recorder, etc. as a clear image and will display BLACK only.
> 
> The Component (Red, Blue, Green cables) connection is ANALOG and the digital HDCP is not effective on component connections. This is why it is recommended to use Component connections when passing through signals that contain HDCP. I should add that there are ways to shut down even the component output, but those copy protections methods are not implemented/allowed at this time, but content owners had been working to change that, but I don't think it went very far mostly because it would have "broken" a lot of legacy TV's that have only component inputs for HD. *HOWEVER . . . . *
> 
> If one has only an HDMI connection available, then using a very inexpensive HDMI *POWERED* *Splitter *(not to be confused with an HDMI Switch), will render the HDCP ineffective, and one gets a clear signal via HDMI from the output of the HDMI splitter to the Slingbox, etc. for streaming/recording, and this should not require anything else be on/powered up except the cable/Sat/DVR box and the Slingbox. Such splitters are for sale at the very large on-line retailer named after the river for around $20. Read the reviews at said on-line retailer to verify. You only need a 2 way POWERED splitter unless you have uses for the 3 or 4 way one.
> 
> I will say that when you first set up the powered HDMI splitter, you may have to connect and then reconnect the power a few times or connect and reconnect the HDMI cable to get it to consistently send a clear signal AT FIRST, but after you establish that, their is almost never anything else to do. It is just that the very first HDMI "handshake" can be a very tricky, fussy, intermittent hit or miss thing at the very first time you set it up--even with approved devices--so it can take a few more times of messing about and getting the "handshake" just right taking just a minute of two of your time, but after that, you should never have to mess with it again.
> 
> Again, OTA does NOT send any copy protections flags (in very rare cases a few stations were unaware they were sending out such flags until they were made aware of it, and then removed them) as per Federal Court ruling that the broadcasters never appealed. The broadcasters just let it be. However, that is for ATSC 1.0 today. We may see digital copy protection with ATSC 3.0; I've not read anything regarding this, but we should expect the worst when it comes to digital copy protection.
> 
> Just an "if you're interested," the court didn't rule on the legality of the copy protection scheme, just that the requirement and enforcement of the Copy Protection scheme was beyond the FCC's mandate. Congress (and the NAB hacks who wrote the law and paid--I mean paved its way through Congress) had erred. The broadcasters never appealed the decision, so it stands. Lots of digital recording devices at the time such as DVR's and DVD recorders had software that was compliant with the "required" broadcast copy protection scheme, but then the court decision came down, and there was no "requirement" after all. I don't think the broadcast copy protection flags were ever implemented except by accident, and I seem to remember a preliminary injunction preventing its implementation until after the case was decided. So, lots of useless CP software on my old DVD Recorders.


Thanks for the info. Where exactly do I connect the powered Splitter to? What are the different connections I need to make? Should I get a 4K 30Hz or 4K 60Hz one?

I'd be using either a Tivo Stream or a Slingbox.

EDIT: I'm leaning towards a Tivo Stream, since the powered HDMI splitter solution should resolve one of the drawbacks of the Tivo Stream, which was the copy protection.


----------



## nuraman00

And how does using the Powered splitter help get past the copy protection? Why does it work?


----------



## Series3Sub

nuraman00 said:


> Thanks for the info. Where exactly do I connect the powered Splitter to? What are the different connections I need to make? Should I get a 4K 30Hz or 4K 60Hz one?
> 
> I'd be using either a Tivo Stream or a Slingbox.
> 
> EDIT: I'm leaning towards a Tivo Stream, since the powered HDMI splitter solution should resolve one of the drawbacks of the Tivo Stream, which was the copy protection.


I have had the TiVo stream for years, and I do use it on occasion. Frankly the only reason to get a TiVo stream is that you can transfer recordings to a mobile device-- if they don't have the copy protection from transferring that program to the mobile device, and a great many do-- because the TiVo Stream can be quite unreliable. it works best with in your LAN, but even then you can get very poor quality streams. as for out-of-home streaming the TiVo Stream follows even flatter on its face, but does have its good days. it has been reported by many on this for him that the TiVo Stream will not do so if you are outside of the United States. I can't tell you the number of times that I tried to use my stream and just given up and used my Slingbox instead. So, if you want to get a TiVo Stream to transfer programs that are allowed to be transferred to your mobile device, fine. But don't count on it as a streamer. be aware that the TiVo Stream is an old product and has not been in production for years and has not received any updates or enhancements in a very long time.

if you if you want a reliable streamer with with good to excellent quality video, then the Slingbox is the only tool that delivers. keep in mind that the Slingbox will take over whatever box it's connected to operating it as if you were right there at the home in front of your TV so this means that while you're slinging from that particular Box nobody else can be watching TV independently off of that same box. however many TiVo users have solve this problem by connecting the Slingbox to the mini and using the minis component output using the breakout cable. the advantage of using the component cable is that all content can be passed through to the Slingbox and she remote location even content that has digital copy protection on it because component is not digital, but component connection still provides high definition.

Or if you take the HDMI route, referring to the earlier post, all you do is have an HDMI cable from the output of the cable sat box to the input of the splitter and then another HDMI cable from one of the outputs of the splitter into the Slingbox HDMI input.

You can view your streamed content being sent from the Slingbox to your remote location on a computer or mobile device or if you want to watch it on a big screen TV I suggest you invest in the Amazon Fire TV because there is a free Slingbox app for Fire TV that when you launch it it will automatically connect to your Slingbox and begin streaming and the picture quality on a big TV is very nice. that's the easiest and most reliable way of watching your stream content on a really big HDTV screen.

Slingbox uses Slingbox uses proprietary encoding that is capable of sending good quality video even in very low speed or low bandwidth internet situations, and I'm talking about Upstream internet speed as slow as 3 megabits per second. for the most excellent absolute highest quality picture approximately 8 megabits per second is required. however the picture quality is outstanding at even half that rate. the encoding occurs on the Fly constantly adjusting to the speeder bandwidth of the internet connections without having to drop out or restart. as for the TiVo Stream, on good days it's really good, and on bad days, which are most of the days, it is a subpar in regards to streaming, may have problems logging in, can be a little flaky buggy and also provide very poor image quality requiring you to maybe disconnect and reconnect disconnect and reconnect again and again and sometimes you just can't fix it then I go to the Slingbox.

Personally, I recommend this Slingbox option but of course that's your final decision.


----------



## Series3Sub

nuraman00 said:


> And how does using the Powered splitter help get past the copy protection? Why does it work?


 I really I really haven't found an explanation as to why it is so. However there are plenty of Tech sights and audio video media sites with plenty of articles about the fact that it does work to circumvent the hdcp. this should not be surprising as the stupid media content owners always throw tons of money at these supposed copy protection solutions that have all been easily circumvented. yeah I know it sounds crazy that all you need is an HDMI splitter to circumvent hdcp, but that has been the history with stupid copy protection that the media company to blow money on licensing and then finding out that it's easy to circumvent. you can also go to Amazon looking up these HDMI Splitters with a lots of people verifying that it does circumvent hdcp. I use an HDMI splitter for one of my sling boxes for both dish and TiVo and it does circumvent hdcp. It really works. all the dish channels that are hdcp come through clear and beautifully through the HDMI two-way and into the Slingbox and through the internet to my mobile device or Fire TV connected to a big screen HDTV.


----------



## nuraman00

Series3Sub said:


> I have had the TiVo stream for years, and I do use it on occasion. Frankly the only reason to get a TiVo stream is that you can transfer recordings to a mobile device-- if they don't have the copy protection from transferring that program to the mobile device, and a great many do-- because the TiVo Stream can be quite unreliable. it works best with in your LAN, but even then you can get very poor quality streams. as for out-of-home streaming the TiVo Stream follows even flatter on its face, but does have its good days. it has been reported by many on this for him that the TiVo Stream will not do so if you are outside of the United States. I can't tell you the number of times that I tried to use my stream and just given up and used my Slingbox instead. So, if you want to get a TiVo Stream to transfer programs that are allowed to be transferred to your mobile device, fine. But don't count on it as a streamer. be aware that the TiVo Stream is an old product and has not been in production for years and has not received any updates or enhancements in a very long time.
> 
> if you if you want a reliable streamer with with good to excellent quality video, then the Slingbox is the only tool that delivers. keep in mind that the Slingbox will take over whatever box it's connected to operating it as if you were right there at the home in front of your TV so this means that while you're slinging from that particular Box nobody else can be watching TV independently off of that same box. however many TiVo users have solve this problem by connecting the Slingbox to the mini and using the minis component output using the breakout cable. the advantage of using the component cable is that all content can be passed through to the Slingbox and she remote location even content that has digital copy protection on it because component is not digital, but component connection still provides high definition.
> 
> Or if you take the HDMI route, referring to the earlier post, all you do is have an HDMI cable from the output of the cable sat box to the input of the splitter and then another HDMI cable from one of the outputs of the splitter into the Slingbox HDMI input.
> 
> You can view your streamed content being sent from the Slingbox to your remote location on a computer or mobile device or if you want to watch it on a big screen TV I suggest you invest in the Amazon Fire TV because there is a free Slingbox app for Fire TV that when you launch it it will automatically connect to your Slingbox and begin streaming and the picture quality on a big TV is very nice. that's the easiest and most reliable way of watching your stream content on a really big HDTV screen.
> 
> Slingbox uses Slingbox uses proprietary encoding that is capable of sending good quality video even in very low speed or low bandwidth internet situations, and I'm talking about Upstream internet speed as slow as 3 megabits per second. for the most excellent absolute highest quality picture approximately 8 megabits per second is required. however the picture quality is outstanding at even half that rate. the encoding occurs on the Fly constantly adjusting to the speeder bandwidth of the internet connections without having to drop out or restart. as for the TiVo Stream, on good days it's really good, and on bad days, which are most of the days, it is a subpar in regards to streaming, may have problems logging in, can be a little flaky buggy and also provide very poor image quality requiring you to maybe disconnect and reconnect disconnect and reconnect again and again and sometimes you just can't fix it then I go to the Slingbox.
> 
> Personally, I recommend this Slingbox option but of course that's your final decision.


Thanks. A few more things. For the powered splitter, should I get a 4K 30Hz or 4K 60Hz one? I'm not sure how important this really is, so I thought I'd ask.

As for how I'd use the Slingbox:

* Connected to a 21" monitor, that's connected to a laptop, out of home.
* Since you mentioned the Fire TV, I looked up one more possibility. An out of home Roku. I have to check what model Roku the owner has, but it looks like I should be able to use my Android phone to launch Sling Player, and send it to that Roku when I'm at that location.

It looks like the back of the Tivo Mini Vox doesn't have component. So I have to use HDMI.










Here's the back of the Slingbox:










Now, in terms of physical space:

I have a wall mounted TV upstairs. My main Tivo Premiere XL4 is downstairs on a stand (where the TV is).

Once I got my Tivo Mini, I was thinking of either mounting it behind the TV, or getting a small 12" by 12" table or 18" by 18", and placing it on there.

If I am able to mount the Tivo Mini behind the TV, then I wouldn't want any other devices in that upstairs area. So no powered splitter or Slingbox.

In that case, the powered splitter and Slingbox would go downstairs.

I'm also the only one that uses the TV, so it would be ok if I controlled the Slingbox when I stream out of home.

However, I see the benefit of connecting the Slingbox to the Tivo Mini instead. And if something changes in the future, and there could be someone watching at home while I'm out of network Slinging, then having that setup would be better.

Plus, if I can't mount the Tivo Mini behind the TV, and I have to get small table anyways, then why not just put the Slingbox and powered splitter on that future small table anyways?

I see two options to mount the Tivo Mini behind the TV.

Velcro straps like these:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/VELCRO-Brand-Industrial-Strength-4in-x-2in-Strips-Black-4-ct/32476264

Or a device mount like this:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M4NQ0S...colid=5ZOH1613TYZ9&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

For the Velcro straps, I prefer not to put sticky adhesive from the back of the straps, onto the back of the TV. I'd rather keep the back of the TV as sticky free as possible.

For the device mount, I don't see how to really use it? It looks like the wall mount takes up most of my space:

https://i.imgur.com/vbaDEc9.jpg

What do you think about all of this? Both in terms of how I'd use the Slingbox, and the physical setup options I have.


----------



## nuraman00

I just remembered that I can't connect my Slingbox to Ethernet if it's upstairs. My switch and router are downstairs. 

So the Slingbox and the powered splitter have to go downstairs, then.

So I don't think I can connect the Slingbox to the Tivo Mini upstairs, then.


----------



## nuraman00

Wait. If the Tivo Mini is connected via MoCA, and the Slingbox is connected to the Mini, does that work?

Or does the Slingbox have to be connected via Ethernet too?


----------



## mdavej

Slingbox won't function without an internet connection. There are many ways to accomplish that without ethernet - Moca, Powerline Ethernet, Wireless Access Point. I got my last Moca adapter on Amazon for $10. Access points start around $20. A pair of powerline adapters are more expensive and would be redundant on a Moca system.


----------



## krkaufman

nuraman00 said:


> I just remembered that I can't connect my Slingbox to Ethernet if it's upstairs. My switch and router are downstairs.
> 
> So the Slingbox and the powered splitter have to go downstairs, then.
> 
> So I don't think I can connect the Slingbox to the Tivo Mini upstairs, then.





mdavej said:


> Slingbox won't function without an internet connection. There are many ways to accomplish that without ethernet - Moca, Powerline Ethernet, Wireless Access Point. I got my last Moca adapter on Amazon for $10. Access points start around $20. A pair of powerline adapters are more expensive and would be redundant on a Moca system.


You can use the cheap MoCA adapter that I believe @mdavej is referring to, the WCB3000N, to network both the Mini and Slingbox, since the WCB3000N has 2 Ethernet ports; and if you have wireless coverage issues in that section of your house it can help with that, too, otherwise its wireless access point functionality can be disabled.

Find the WCB3000N in the following post, or browse for alternatives...

MoCA adapter shopping list

edit: p.s. e.g.:






​
Just don't get too excited about the Gigabit Ethernet ports, since the Mini will be limited by its Fast Ethernet port and I expect the Slingbox will have the same. (As an aside, marketing those ports as 10x faster than Fast Ethernet is really deceitful given the best throughput to be expected via the device's MoCA connection is 170 Mbps.)


----------



## nuraman00

mdavej said:


> Slingbox won't function without an internet connection. There are many ways to accomplish that without ethernet - Moca, Powerline Ethernet, Wireless Access Point. I got my last Moca adapter on Amazon for $10. Access points start around $20. A pair of powerline adapters are more expensive and would be redundant on a Moca system.


So something like this?

https://www.amazon.com/Actiontec-Du...Accessories&sr=1-4&ref=sr_1_4#customerReviews

That one has 2 Ethernet ports. So I'd connect the coax in, then one Ethernet to the Tivo Mini, and another Ethernet to the Slingbox.

Is there something with 3 Ethernet ports, so I can also connect the TV to Ethernet, so it doesn't have to use wireless? It would be nice to be able to connect the TV to wired internet.

This says it's available to service providers only:

MoCA Network Adapter ECB5240M - Actiontec.com

I can't find anything in stock and available, but maybe you can find something?

Also, what's so different about connecting the Slingbox to the Tivo Mini, vs. the main Tivo? If the Slingbox is connected to the main Tivo, and someone is Slinging, can someone still use the Tivo Mini to borrow a tuner or watch a recording?


----------



## nuraman00

krkaufman said:


> You can use the cheap MoCA adapter that I believe @mdavej is referring to, the WCB3000N, to network both the Mini and Slingbox, since the WCB3000N has 2 Ethernet ports; and if you have wireless coverage issues in that section of your house it can help with that, too, otherwise its wireless access point functionality can be disabled.
> 
> Find the WCB3000N in the following post, or browse for alternatives...
> 
> MoCA adapter shopping list
> 
> edit: p.s. e.g.:
> 
> View attachment 36571​
> Just don't get too excited about the Gigabit Ethernet ports, since the Mini will be limited by its Fast Ethernet port and I expect the Slingbox will have the same. (As an aside, marketing those ports as 10x faster than Fast Ethernet is really deceitful given the best throughput to be expected via the device's MoCA connection is 170 Mbps.)


Thanks. Is there something currently available with more than 2 ports? I haven't been able to find anything.


----------



## mdavej

Just add a multiport switch (they start around $5) or see if you can find one of these. I have one that I used for years until I replaced it with a WCB3000N.
Channel Master CM6004 Internet to TV 4-port Coax Switch | eBay

But you only need one port unless there's more you haven't told us about.


----------



## nuraman00

mdavej said:


> Just add a multiport switch (they start around $5) or see if you can find one of these. I have one that I used for years until I replaced it with a WCB3000N.
> Channel Master CM6004 Internet to TV 4-port Coax Switch | eBay
> 
> But you only need one port unless there's more you haven't told us about.


Thanks. If I connect the Slingbox to the Tivo Mini, then wouldn't I need at least 2 ports? One Ethernet port for the Tivo Mini, and one for the Slingbox?

My "nice to have" for the TV would be why I wanted the 3rd port.

Also, can you comment on my last question in post # 40?


----------



## mdavej

Mini has built in Moca, so it doesn't need ethernet. Just split the coax to the Mini and to the adapter, then ethernet from the adapter to the Slingbox.

No problem connecting to the main Tivo. Won't interfere with the Mini at all.


----------



## krkaufman

mdavej said:


> Mini has built in Moca, so it doesn't need ethernet. Just split the coax to the Mini and to the adapter, then ethernet from the adapter to the Slingbox.


Right. If you want the second Ethernet port in the WCB3000N for the TV, then you can keep the Mini as a MoCA client. And you can still add an Ethernet switch, later, if you add any additional Ethernet devices.


----------



## nuraman00

mdavej said:


> Mini has built in Moca, so it doesn't need ethernet. Just split the coax to the Mini and to the adapter, then ethernet from the adapter to the Slingbox.
> 
> No problem connecting to the main Tivo. Won't interfere with the Mini at all.





krkaufman said:


> Right. If you want the second Ethernet port in the WCB3000N for the TV, then you can keep the Mini as a MoCA client. And you can still add an Ethernet switch, later, if you add any additional Ethernet devices.


Thanks.

I was also just wondering about whether I should connect the Slingbox to the main Tivo, or the Mini.

From this thread:

Using A TiVo Mini With A Slingbox 500

It seemed that the advantage of connecting the Slingbox to the Mini was that someone could still use the Main Tivo, and then also have someone Slinging through the Tivo Mini.

If the Slingbox was connected to the main Tivo, then wouldn't it still be similar? Someone could be Slinging through the main Tivo, and then someone else could still watch something else on the Tivo Mini?


----------



## krkaufman

nuraman00 said:


> Also, what's so different about connecting the Slingbox to the Tivo Mini, vs. the main Tivo? If the Slingbox is connected to the main Tivo, and someone is Slinging, can someone still use the Tivo Mini to borrow a tuner or watch a recording?


The Slingbox is effectively like someone sitting in front of the attached/controlled box, and someone watching/using the main TiVo doesn't affect Mini use ... aside from potentially competing for live TV tuners.

The Slingbox is best paired with whichever box is least likely to be used by a home user when someone else is Slinging. For this reason, many users use a dedicated Mini for the Slingbox to avoid usage conflicts with whoever is at home.

Having compatible A/V outputs also plays a part.


----------



## krkaufman

nuraman00 said:


> It seemed that the advantage of connecting the Slingbox to the Mini was that someone could still use the Main Tivo, and then also have someone Slinging through the Tivo Mini.
> 
> If the Slingbox was connected to the main Tivo, then wouldn't it still be similar? Someone could be Slinging through the main Tivo, and then someone else could still watch something else on the Tivo Mini?


Yes.


----------



## commander

I created a slingbox alternative using just two components available on Amazon for around $250.

All the details can be found here:

Slingbox Alternative/Replacement DIY


----------



## nuraman00

commander said:


> I created a slingbox alternative using just two components available on Amazon for around $250.
> 
> All the details can be found here:
> 
> Slingbox Alternative/Replacement DIY


Thanks for the post.

For me, after it was announced Slingbox will shut down, I bought a Tivo Stream (the old device called a Tivo Stream, not the new device) and connected it to my Tivo Premiere XL4.

I will continue to use Slingbox as long as I can, but once I can't, I'll use the Tivo Stream more often. I've tried it a few times, it's a workable solution.

For your solution @commander, I'll try it if I can't use the Tivo Stream anymore in the future.

But question: I currently have a VPN set up. If I were to use your solution, and enable port forwarding, would the VPN on my home router complicate things?


----------



## mcf57

I see that slingbox is shutting it’s servers down in nov 2022. Therefore, making ALL slingboxes useless. Other than vulko, has anyone found an EASY alternative that works just as good as slingbox did? I know old tivo stream might be the only option. Just wondering


----------



## mdavej

I know this isn’t the kind of answer you wanted, but I personally just got YouTube TV. Serves the same purpose - watch all your live and recorded TV anywhere. And it’s far cheaper than cable.


----------



## Mike Lang

I still have a Slingbox connected but with so much content now available via streaming, I haven't used it in a long time.


----------



## nuraman00

mdavej said:


> I know this isn’t the kind of answer you wanted, but I personally just got YouTube TV. Serves the same purpose - watch all your live and recorded TV anywhere. And it’s far cheaper than cable.


YouTube limits keeping recordings to 9 months, which is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## nuraman00

mcf57 said:


> I see that slingbox is shutting it’s servers down in nov 2022. Therefore, making ALL slingboxes useless. Other than vulko, has anyone found an EASY alternative that works just as good as slingbox did? I know old tivo stream might be the only option. Just wondering


Did you find anything?

I set up a Tivo Stream in 2021, with the intention that it would replace my Slingbox.

It's ok. It's just the Slingbox provided more functionality, and better navigation controls when watching live TV, or a recording.

Can someone else confirm whether the Slingbox has now stopped working for them?


----------



## Jim1348

nuraman00 said:


> ...Can someone else confirm whether the Slingbox has now stopped working for them?


Yes, I can definitely confirm that my Slingbox 500 has now stopped working for me. The message is get is: "Alert Connection failed. Please make sure your phone and Slingbox are connected to the Internet."


----------

